# What cities have the best collection of skyscrapers in their skyline?



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New York Hong Kong Shanghai Chicago 

___________________________________________

So many other great skylines and incredible skylines in the making such as Dubai and Toronto, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. I just hope at the end of this century everyone still remembers the creaky old cities in the US where the skyscraper began.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Chicago, New York.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Just New York and Chicago


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

How many famous modern skyscrapers (800ft+) are there in NY? When I look at Manhattan it looks all of it was built in the 30's with a few sporadic modern buildings (modern in style not the year of construction). 

For me, NY wins hands down for art deco and architecture up until the 60s or even 70s. And HK hands down for modern architecture. Can't think of a city that has ample of both.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

For modern architecture I would say Shanghai and HK hands down. I like Dubai's scrapers along SZR and some that are going up in business bay but the tallest block just looks like the same buildings with different paint/glass and crown. A good reason I guess for that is to make every building look like it soars. I really like the Al Hamra tower going up in Kuwait City.

800+ modern buildings going up in ny or that have gone up in ny I would say Nytt, Boa, Twt, Time Warner, and a few others are good examples. Beekman will be a nice addition, Tower Verre though probably going through slight transformation due to a height decrease will be the greatest thing to go up in NY since the late 20's, 30's.

One building I'm almost positive will go up though on hold now is 30 Park or 99 church. I have limited inside information on that one though it's kinda spotty. I'm hoping for the 800 ft building on Leanord and if it is built the way it is rendered will be the next beekman.

Still speculative though.

The recession kinda hurt NY development but I'm certain the city will always be writing it's story on the skyline. 

Another city I would throw in the mix is London. I know there are not many skyscrapers but it has terrific mid and low rise modern buildings and a historic cityscape to build them in. You can't go wrong there. 

Overall I'd say NY and Chicago win this hands down. They are probably going to be the only ones in my lifetime that I can say that about and I take into consideration the contrast between old and new. Ny edges Chicago out because it's art deco and neo classical are more visible in the skyline. Skyline wise I think Chicago owns NY on even with the completion of the WTC. It's set up so perfectly and if they continue to rise south of the loop with even more peaks and valleys then it, imo, could never be outdone. 
NY, HK, CHI and Shanghai, London head and shoulders above anywhere else


----------

